# Primera tranny?



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

I plan on swaping in a sr20de from a Primera into my b13 sentra e. I was wondering if the tranny from the Primera can be swaped into the b13 chassi? Or do i have to get the tranny from the b13 ser??

THANKS


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It should fit fine, but I don't think the Primera has limited slip.


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

I dont have limited slip right now so it really doesnt bother me  I just really want a sr20de.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

slvrsentra said:


> *I dont have limited slip right now so it really doesnt bother me  I just really want a sr20de. *


No, yuo want the limited slip, trust me!


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

so none of the Primera trannies come with lsd?


----------

